# Color opinions



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Too bright / light?

I loved the $4 sample from Lowe’s instead of paying $9 at SW


----------



## nickisix (5 mo ago)

Will you be painting the trim or keeping it black?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

nickisix said:


> Will you be painting the trim or keeping it black?


door & trim for this garage was dark brown. Trim is going to have to wait until cooler weather then I’ll paint it same color as overhead door. I should have pushed the screens out of the way before I took the photo.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

I say it's too close to the color of the brick. I would go with something that's a contrasting color, like a forest green, or something complimentary, like red, but that's just me. A medium brown would work, too, if you're not willing to go as bold.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I thought we decided a long time ago on red front door?
A Red front door invites in prosperity and brings luck into a house.

Did I ever tell you that I’m superstitious? If you look at my pics in the
cooking forum - In the blueberry cake thread, for instance…you’ll see that
the fish planter on the DR table points to the left side of the room… That is because if the fish 
faced the right side it would face my front door …and my luck would then exit my house.
…a fish should never face a front door! 
Anyhow, getting back to your Front Door…

A red front door can mean a number of things:

Symbolize welcoming energy
Mean you’re mortgage-free
Announce a place of protection
Indicate a welcoming spot for travelers to rest for the night
Bring luck and prosperity
It’s a beautiful color that many people love, just for its beauty


----------



## nickisix (5 mo ago)

I agree it's a bit too light.
I'm a fan of deep purple with brick.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

HotRodx10 said:


> I say it's too close to the color of the brick. I would go with something that's a contrasting color, like a forest green, or something complimentary, like red, but that's just me. A medium brown would work, too, if you're not willing to go as bold.


I might for the front.


nickisix said:


> I agree it's a bit too light.
> I'm a fan of deep purple with brick.
> 
> 
> View attachment 706773


that’s beautiful. My house came with orangy bricks. Not what I’d choose.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

HotRodx10 said:


> I say it's too close to the color of the brick. I would go with something that's a contrasting color, like a forest green, or something complimentary, like red, but that's just me. A medium brown would work, too, if you're not willing to go as bold.


I’ll show you a photo of the house originally. Attractive but dark. Then a friend thought hedge was outdated and I ripped most of it out cause I didn’t like it either.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> I thought we decided a long time ago on red front door?
> A Red front door invites in prosperity and brings luck into a house.
> 
> Did I ever tell you that I’m superstitious? If you look at my pics in the
> ...


Those are gorgeous and look like a professional designer chose them. If only I had a better color brick. I tried…….


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

@Two Knots
How do you say "Stop knocking on my door without calling." ?
That may sound unfriendly but if they have your number. . .?

A black door?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Bad photo- Only shows one half of my garage door. The dark brown looked fine with the brick. It was just gloomy.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Happy with the door but laughed after driving around neighborhood and counted 16 beige garage doors.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

This gray-blue was first sample and I don’t like it. I love the bottom photo with the flowers and that’s what I was aiming for.







Th


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I love this door!


----------



## Daisysmomdarlene (4 mo ago)

HotRodx10 said:


> I say it's too close to the color of the brick. I would go with something that's a contrasting color, like a forest green, or something complimentary, like red, but that's just me. A medium brown would work, too, if you're not willing to go as bold.


Yeah what they said bebold it will make your day when you come in try it


----------

